# Tarot Nano Kit in Johannesburg



## wtg (15/6/17)

Hey,
Looking to buy a Tarot Nano Kit tomorrow. I am in Johannesburg and would prefer popping in somewhere near Modderfontein/Sandton areas.

Please let me know of price - would prefer the metallic grey.


----------



## Andre (15/6/17)

I think VapeKing has the rainbow coloured ones, if that may help at all.


----------



## wtg (15/6/17)

Andre said:


> I think VapeKing has the rainbow coloured ones, if that may help at all.



Thank you - hopefully they will have stock of the metallic grey - I checked before and seems like they only have the rainbow kits.


----------



## Andre (15/6/17)

wtg said:


> Thank you - hopefully they will have stock of the metallic grey - I checked before and seems like they only have the rainbow kits.


I ordered a SS one from Vapeaway for a convert a few months ago, but they are out of stock too. Such a great little, no leaking kit - pity vendors do not stock more or them. Best price for coils I found at Vapecartel.


----------



## wtg (15/6/17)

Andre said:


> I ordered a SS one from Vapeaway for a convert a few months ago, but they are out of stock too. Such a great little, no leaking kit - pity vendors do not stock more or them. Best price for coils I found at Vapecartel.



Excuse my ignorance, what is SS?

I own an alien kit right now, which I enjoy. But want a Nano for vaping when at work.


----------



## Stillwaters (15/6/17)

Stainless steel

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

